# Pagani Zonda - a dream becomes true!



## Elwood Blues (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi

With the help of my friend Luca (working in Pagani) i had the opportunity to work on a Pagani Zonda.

This is the Zonda n. 20, own personally by Horacio Pagani.

The car was built in 2002 as 18th birthday present of a Saudi prince. The was buyed-back by Horacio Pagani few time ago.

The car looks generally good (only 15.000 kilometers), but the paint had a lot of swirls in some areas, ad some deep rids, caused by incorrect washing.

The interiors show some dirt and the leather has some worn spots.

The work was done in olny 22 hours, because there was not enough time. I tried to do the best compromise.

hopy you like it!

The car was already clean. I clayed the paint with a dodo juice gentle claybar.




























Some swirls and rids (not all!)









































































Wheels with oxydation and brakes dirt



















Wheel arches cleaning with meguiars D108
































































Wheels cleaning with meguiars D101 APC. Before:










After:










Polishing with Menzerna. Before:










After:










Polishing made with Flex PE 14-2-150, Scholl S3 gold, Scholl blue pad.

The refinishing was made with Flex 3401, MEguiars M205, Scholl orange pad.

The deeper rids where sanded with 2500 grit sandpaper.




























Metal parts cleaning:














































Exhaust: before










After:


----------



## Elwood Blues (Dec 17, 2011)

Badge before polishing










After:










Floormats:










Cleaned with tornador, D101 APC and brush:










Some dirt in the interior:














































Driver's seat before:










After:










Passenger seat before:










After:










Finished interior. leather was protected with Scholl SKIN gel, glass cleaned with Meguiars D120.














































Engine bay cleaned with optimum no rinse:























































Wheels sealed with Dodo Juice Red Mist. Endurance by Meguiar's as tyre gel.



















The car was sealed with Poorboys EX.





































Me and Horacio Pagani










A gift by Horacio Pagani



















The certificate says: To Michele, with respect (bravo!).


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Well ill eat my hat. Awesome :argie::argie:


----------



## Elwood Blues (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you!

Sorry for the waiting! I had to translate the text (i'm from Italy and my english is not very good).


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

awesome mate, and what a gift from the man himself. is he getting you back to do more?


----------



## Elwood Blues (Dec 17, 2011)

*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> is he getting you back to do more?


I dont know if he call me to work on other Zondas, i hope yes!

Those cars are awesome and Horacio owns a Ford GT (the only in Italy!) and a Jaguar E-Type roadster. :argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wish i could detail a car like that, despite only detailing as a hobby..


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Car looks awesome, the finish looks awesome and the gift is awesome - well done! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, this post has some serious win! Congratulations and if you ever get to go back let me know so I can fly over and help you !

- Jesse


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Top work, the car looks stunning & you get to meet Horacio Pagani. Good days work.


----------



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

:doublesho:argie:

Awsome!! the car let alone meeting the man himself. Also Huyara and zonda r in same room. i hope you enjoyed the experince as much as my dreaming it with the pictures.

great stuff :thumb:
Justin


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome opportunity pal well done you for taking it. Great work :thumb:


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

That is amazing!!!!!! 

Orignally bought as a 18th birthday gift?! shocking lol wish I was 18 and I wish it were my birthday lol

Non the less, awesome car, superb work:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW I want one  Nice work there buddy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and one very nice man mr Pagani had a chat with him at Goodwood with his new car got a few photo's and took time to chat with me and a customer down to earth and even the customer and his son were very chatty great , thanks for sharing , i plan to visit next year i asked if i could get a look around when in Italy and they said yes no problem


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

very nice! I used to do a bit of DJing and actually played just outside of verona a couple of years ago. Very pretty city.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

:argie: :argie: Great opportunity, and even better getting to meet the man himself


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning work and one very lucky person :argie:


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Great work! Last week i saw that very same car and had the opportunity to talk to mr. Pagani (a real gentleman) as he was in Malta with the car for a charity event.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

One word.......awesome...


----------



## darkcity79 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic job, on an incredible car


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great write up must be pleasure to work on car like that ...


----------



## Capt'nHindsight (Dec 16, 2011)

Stunning car, beautiful colour too!

Would cry if it fell of those axle stands haha


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful. Never seen one in that much detail before


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

What a car, iv only got to work on one of these in my time and they are so different in design down to the tiniest of details compared to other cars. so cool.

Great work, looks lovely in the final shots.


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh you are really lucky to detail such a car!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Zondas are very cool cars & I think you have done the car proud looks awesome finished, really nice touch from the man himself with the gift & signature

Baz


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I have but one humble Italian word for this car.

Bellissimo!


----------



## Elwood Blues (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot to everyone! 

This was an incredible experience for me, working on this car is amazing!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome! love that colour


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Lavoro davvero eccezionale Michele :thumb:

Sembra che Horacio Pagani sia un gentil uomo!

Tanti saluti dall'Australia

Mario *


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow great finish but not sure of the colour. 
Cracking job all the same


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Great write up and what a fantastic car:argie::thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a great job and a fabulous outcome :thumb:

Sweet reward from Mr. Pagani


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Gran bel lavoro ed opportunità Michele!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Michele - che una vettura fantastica e lavorare brilliant - si dovrebbe essere molto contento davvero

And that gift is just...... :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## vdust230 (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW! There was an Zonda R in the background! Lucky son of a gun!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

pure car porn. excellent job.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

car looks stunning


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing! Horacio Pagani is a hero for all of us with petrol running through our veins. I've never had the pleasure of meeting the man but by all accounts he's a true gent.

Thanks so much for sharing this, im very envious and of course you've done a great job!


----------



## Elwood Blues (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks to all!



Eurogloss said:


> *Lavoro davvero eccezionale Michele :thumb:
> 
> Sembra che Horacio Pagani sia un gentil uomo!
> 
> ...


Grazie Mario!

Fa piacere sapere che ci sono italiani sparsi nel mondo che condividono la stessa passione!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Given the available time I think it looks fantastic! Thanks for posting.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

wow. Great detail and great car


----------



## mik73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great detail!
But what makes it truly special for me is the fact that it is Horacio Pagani's own pride and joy.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What an amazing opportunity, and what great work!!

Thanks for sharing.

Russ.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

What can I say: dream work on a dream car in a dream car garage...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Elwood Blues said:


> Thanks to all!
> 
> Grazie Mario!
> 
> Fa piacere sapere che ci sono italiani sparsi nel mondo che condividono la stessa passione!


*Peccato che non ci sono queste Auto in Australia 
Io lavoro su Ferrari, Lamborghini , Maserati , e la lista continue neanche una Enzo 

La mia passione e iniziata 16 anni fa ' professionalmente e continuo fino ad oggi .

Di nuovo congratulazione Michele :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Ciao Elwood Blue,

Great post,been a few of years since I was last at Pagani.

I used to visit back in 2000 - 2004 when Loris Bicocchi was test development driver and his sister Roberta was front of house.

Horacio is a very interesting man with some very great stories when he was at Lamborghini re-designing the Countach from the QV to the 25TH Anniverasrio. He used to be the last one out the factory and the first one in, in the morning. He always said good night to every car on line one and cover them up before going home. Then uncover every one in the morning. 

Your friend Luca has he been with Pagani long? which department does he work in?

Really must visit next year, been far to long...:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

The colour of tht car is amazing
Great work especially on the wheels


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Niiiccceeee.....


----------



## Manu007 (Apr 28, 2011)

Grande Michele :thumb:

Great work


----------



## rossk26 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jealous!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Just special,


You will remember that day for a long time.


Very nice work, thank you for sharing.




Russell.


----------



## Elwood Blues (Dec 17, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Your friend Luca has he been with Pagani long? which department does he work in?


He works at press relationships office, from february of this year.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a lifetime experience!! That car looks absolutely beautiful too!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

well done, looks so much better now


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

What an oportunity !... awesome...

Fantastic car and a lovely gift from the man himself...


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've only just seen this! Well done.. often wondered who details at the zonda factory - now I now! Bravo!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow..............


----------



## Elwood Blues (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! :thumb:



Ti22 said:


> I've only just seen this! Well done.. often wondered who details at the zonda factory - now I now! Bravo!


Actually no one works for Pagani as detailer (as i know).

This was a trial for me. I hope in the future.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Woooow


----------

